
Can any one know about MLM business plan? - Georgebailey
I just had a glance at multi level marketing business plans and there are lots of deviation. I find very difficult to understand. Can anyone explain in detail about the MLM business?
======
sharemywin
2 kinds of plans break away and uni-level. uni-level is easy you get paid x%
based on the level someone below you is on. for example you sponsor someone
they are on your first level. if they sponsor someone they are on your second
level. Breakaway is about group volume the more your group buys the higher
your %. But then you pay out your lower levels at there group level. and you
keep the difference. until someone reaches a "manager" level where they "break
away" and you are paid a % of that group as long as you maintain your
"manager" level.

